# Japanese Beetles



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

So, its the time of the year for these awesome pests. Has anyone here been successful spraying their trees and landscaping with anything to prevent them from eating anything?

Their currently working on eating an entire tree I have in the back yard. Thinking about going to Lowe's or somewhere else and getting a hose end sprayer of an insecticide that's rated for them and seeing if they will stop eating the tree leaves.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your bigger problem is that they are laying eggs in the lawn. Those eggs turn into grubs. Did you apply a grub preventing product?

I think a trap is better for beetles.


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

I did, and we still have tons of them around here. It doesn't really do much if my neighbors don't treat for them, and I know they don't.

The traps just seem to draw even more of them to my yard, so I'm trying to figure out something else besides the traps. All the reading I've done have also said don't use traps, spray the trees and landscaping with something.

It's so bad they mowed through the leaves on a two year old tree in under a day. It literally looks like a tornado of beetles flying around it all day.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I spray neem oil on ornamental bushes, won't help with large trees though. Ideally with a large bug infestation you need more natural predators to lower the bug problem population.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Traps are much more effective if you can team up with a half dozen neighbors and all agree to have a couple in your backyard in a wide area. If it's just you then all the neighborhood beetles get attracted to your yard and it ends up being worse.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I am having great success this year with imidacloropid. Gets applied via root drench on my crepe myrtles. Tree sucks up the pesticide systemically. Beetles love my myrtles. They eat the leaves and now they die when they do. Got it from domyown.com. And a grub prevention for the lawn is also helpful. Sevin dust in veggie garden when needed.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't know the ai but Bio Advanced Tree and Shub works well on my linden and my birch. Started using it on my ash trees for ash borer and thought I would try it on the others. Helps a lot.


----------

